# Boston Residency Perference



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone would know the answer to this question about Boston residency preference for selecting Boston on the my list of towns. I lived in Boston from 1985 and moved out of Boston this year April 15, 2005. My question is, could I claim residency preference for Boston were I applied for the exam while I was living in Boston and were I lived in Boston this year for 4 months?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

You have to be a resident for 1 year prior to the exact date of the exam. Seeing as you moved out of Boston on April 15, 2005 and the exam was April 30, 2005, you may be out of luck.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah I think your out of luck, according to civil service rules you have to be a resident a year prior to taking the exam, and you can move out of the city on May 1 of 05 for example and still be concodered a resident under CS rules, how ever Boston, requires you to be a resident to be concidered for a position, and they will go as far as to show up at your house to actually make sure you live there and aren't using Aunt Suzies address... question is with all the hiring Boston is doing (3 classes so far and one on the way since last year) why would you move out of the city???


----------

